# Help needed urgently



## pepperpot7 (Jun 8, 2012)

Help me son went on his first lads hol and ended up on a drip in a private hospital on his 2nd day (today). When they told him cost was nearly £1,000 euro he panicked and jumped out of window landing badly and hurting his back and ankles. Got back to 18-30's group who are organising a doctor to assess him. He is devastated and worried that police will come after him. Have sent his insurance details to him but he's so worried - needless to say his so called mates have gone out knowing his circumstances. Does anyone know how he stands on leaving the hospital without paying. All help very much appreciated as he's 20 and feels very much alone.

He's in Ayia Napa


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Pepperpot,

Sorry to hear the difficulties your son has encountered - what put him in the hospital in the first place? Did he have medical incurance? I suspect that if he gave any personal details on admission, the hospital will have passed this information onto police and immigration authorities and he will be arrested when his passport is checked on departure. To avoid missing his flight back, his best bet would be to contact the British Embassy and ask for advice.


----------



## chrisjac (Jan 30, 2011)

pepperpot7 said:


> Help me son went on his first lads hol and ended up on a drip in a private hospital on his 2nd day (today). When they told him cost was nearly £1,000 euro he panicked and jumped out of window landing badly and hurting his back and ankles. Got back to 18-30's group who are organising a doctor to assess him. He is devastated and worried that police will come after him. Have sent his insurance details to him but he's so worried - needless to say his so called mates have gone out knowing his circumstances. Does anyone know how he stands on leaving the hospital without paying. All help very much appreciated as he's 20 and feels very much alone.
> 
> He's in Ayia Napa


Hi Pepperpot, You or or your son should contact the British Embassy in Nicosia asap, there is a useful website for you (or your son) to contact - all the details and numbers you need are there. Below is the link to cut and paste into your browser otherwise Google 'British Embassy Cyprus' and follow the links there: 

If you are seriously ill or injured

Good Luck..
Chrisnjac


----------



## pepperpot7 (Jun 8, 2012)

thank you so much for your time and advice


----------



## chrisjac (Jan 30, 2011)

pepperpot7 said:


> thank you so much for your time and advice


No Prob, hope you get it sorted, perhaps you'll let us know how things work out for your boy..(we know the feeling our son is 24 - still goin on 18!!)

Chrisnjac..


----------



## pepperpot7 (Jun 8, 2012)

chrisjac said:


> No Prob, hope you get it sorted, perhaps you'll let us know how things work out for your boy..(we know the feeling our son is 24 - still goin on 18!!)
> 
> Chrisnjac..


Thank you for all your advice. We contacted the hospital and they had no notes on my son being admitted. My son arrived back in UK safely, unfortunately he will not be working for about 12 weeks due to his injuries but thankfully no bones broken. I feel extremely lucky as a mother of a son injuried on holiday as one poor lad from the group lays in a coma - his mother and family are in my prayers.

To the negative responses which were deleted (thank you xabiachica) - obviously you are not parents and if you are you should be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## Jac (May 4, 2008)

So glad he is home, was really hoping you would let the forum know.

There but for the grace of god.............

From another mum x


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

pepperpot7 said:


> Thank you for all your advice. We contacted the hospital and they had no notes on my son being admitted. My son arrived back in UK safely, unfortunately he will not be working for about 12 weeks due to his injuries but thankfully no bones broken. I feel extremely lucky as a mother of a son injuried on holiday as one poor lad from the group lays in a coma - his mother and family are in my prayers.
> 
> To the negative responses which were deleted (thank you xabiachica) - obviously you are not parents and if you are you should be ashamed of yourselves.


As a parent of 3 children I am pleased to say that 2 of them have managed to travel the world on their personal adventures, one of them for around 3 years. They are of similar age to yours. They had their appropriate documentation including insurance, researched their locations prior to arrival, partied like mad and had a great life experience meeting lots of people. I won't say they were never in danger, my son got caught in riots with shooting on the streets and suffered various illnesses on the way but they knew how to behave appropriately and responsibly and deal with their situations.

I am glad that your son has returned home and has no lasting injuries and I expect that he has learned a lot from his experience.

By the way you still have not said what caused your son to be admitted to hospital in the first place.

Pete


----------



## Purplecat (May 2, 2012)

Actually, Pepperpot, my reply was not a negative comment, but sticking up for you after an extremely rude and inappropriate comment. My comment was deleted as it no longer had any relevance when the rude and vicious comment was deleted. 

I am a mother of an 8 year old and her mistakes are yet to be made, but it'll happen. I pointed out to the person that all people make mistakes and bad choices and that this thread was not about making smart Alec comments but giving advice should anyone wish to give it. 

Pete it's heartening to see that you have such responsible children, but it's hardly going to help Pepperpot! And however he got his injuries, it was the fallout that was being dealt with. Crowing over the situation is no substitute.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Purplecat said:


> Actually, Pepperpot, my reply was not a negative comment, but sticking up for you after an extremely rude and inappropriate comment. My comment was deleted as it no longer had any relevance when the rude and vicious comment was deleted.
> 
> I am a mother of an 8 year old and her mistakes are yet to be made, but it'll happen. I pointed out to the person that all people make mistakes and bad choices and that this thread was not about making smart Alec comments but giving advice should anyone wish to give it.
> 
> Pete it's heartening to see that you have such responsible children, but it's hardly going to help Pepperpot! And however he got his injuries, it was the fallout that was being dealt with. Crowing over the situation is no substitute.


But learning from it is useful as is illustrating a point to others who may find themselves in a similar situation if they don't prepare correctly as happened here.

Pete


----------



## Purplecat (May 2, 2012)

Does that really need stating? It says on insurance documentation that you must take it with you, or at least the phone and reference number, but with the best will in the world, sometimes these things get forgotten. This situation will have come about either by accident or from young men being silly. Remembering back to my own teenage years, I'd probably bet on the latter. And it doesn't really matter. If it was a serious safety issue, I'm sure Pepperpot would have warned people. 

And like you said, the important thing is that he's ok now and maybe has learned a lesson that will see him to old age.


PeteandSylv said:


> But learning from it is useful as is illustrating a point to others who may find themselves in a similar situation if they don't prepare correctly as happened here.
> 
> Pete


----------



## pepperpot7 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Apologises*



Purplecat said:


> Actually, Pepperpot, my reply was not a negative comment, but sticking up for you after an extremely rude and inappropriate comment. My comment was deleted as it no longer had any relevance when the rude and vicious comment was deleted.
> 
> I am a mother of an 8 year old and her mistakes are yet to be made, but it'll happen. I pointed out to the person that all people make mistakes and bad choices and that this thread was not about making smart Alec comments but giving advice should anyone wish to give it.
> 
> Pete it's heartening to see that you have such responsible children, but it's hardly going to help Pepperpot! And however he got his injuries, it was the fallout that was being dealt with. Crowing over the situation is no substitute.


So very sorry but thought you had made the negative comment (though I didnt see what the comment was as it had been deleted before I got back on forum) - thank you very very much for sticking up for my son, it is very much appreciated.


----------



## pepperpot7 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Without being rude...*



PeteandSylv said:


> As a parent of 3 children I am pleased to say that 2 of them have managed to travel the world on their personal adventures, one of them for around 3 years. They are of similar age to yours. They had their appropriate documentation including insurance, researched their locations prior to arrival, partied like mad and had a great life experience meeting lots of people. I won't say they were never in danger, my son got caught in riots with shooting on the streets and suffered various illnesses on the way but they knew how to behave appropriately and responsibly and deal with their situations.
> 
> I am glad that your son has returned home and has no lasting injuries and I expect that he has learned a lot from his experience.
> 
> ...


It must be nice to have perfect children in this day and age and I appauld you and your wife. My child is hardworking and took on 3 jobs to be able to afford his first trip abroad with his friends. I do not count Germany, Spain, France, Italy, America nor Africa as he was travelling with us. My son did take out insurance but as I said he panicked - as for the cause, well Pete, I think you already know the answer to that one without me having to go into any detail...


----------

